# Sativa Bagseed 6 Weeks Flowering and no Sugar



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2008)

My bagseed plant I used for dialing in my new tent has been in flower for 6 weeks and is showing absolutely no trichome production. It's planted in dirt, and I've been using CNS nutes that came with my set-up. I FIM'd the plant early on, and have three main buds with lots of little buds in the body of the plant. The colas are filling in nicely, but still no sugar.....







Bud tops with no sugar:


















PPP bud at 4 weeks flowering in the same tent:






The PPP's have been in flower for 4 weeks, and they are getting nice and sticky.

Is this difference genetic? I know sativas take longer in flower than indicas, but shouldn't I be seeing some trichome production on the sativas by the 6th week of flower?

Particulars of the grow are in my journal below.

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 2, 2008)

yea dude genetics are gonna determine how frosty they are if they are in the exact conditions as the ppp then thats what it has to be. or you deviated in an aspect of the entire process and might not know it. although i doubt it. sativas hmmmmm...... the last 2 weeks you will see major fattesning and resin production, so be patient you may get a burst of trichs soon. hang in there man, at least your yeild will be awesome and if you arnt happy with the quality....sell it. make some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> yea dude genetics are gonna determine how frosty they are if they are in the exact conditions as the ppp then thats what it has to be. or you deviated in an aspect of the entire process and might not know it. although i doubt it. sativas hmmmmm...... the last 2 weeks you will see major fattesning and resin production, so be patient you may get a burst of trichs soon. hang in there man, at least your yeild will be awesome and if you arnt happy with the quality....sell it. make some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


I was hoping for this answer. The PPP's are in hydro, and the bagseed is in an old flower pot my wife threw a seed into. I thought that having the bagseed plant in flower two weeks before the PPPs would give me a plant to practice my trimming techniques before the good stuff was ready. Unfortunately, I've read where some sativas take upwards of 12 weeks in flower. I'm crossing my fingers for the burst of trichs! 

I'm only growing for personal use, and will not be selling any of my grow, but if the bagseed doesn't get sticky it might make a nice Christmas gift for my less than good friends. 

+Rep for the help!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 2, 2008)

no worries man. sounds good glad to help. 12 weeks is true. hang in there.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn, that plant is nearly all bud and no leaf.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2008)

Timmy the Toker said:


> Damn, that plant is nearly all bud and no leaf.


I take the plant out of the tent every morning when I check the rez levels. I clip dead leaves, and tuck the larger fan leaves under the smaller buds. Over the weeks, the buds have gotten thicker, and the fan leaves have started to fall off. Although there are lots of buds, they aren't really tight, and they have NO sugar either. 

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 3, 2008)

Have you notice any sugar? it looks like its still got some time considering the hairs havent realy started browning yet. hopefully the trichs will come...


----------



## SOorganic (Dec 3, 2008)

the same thing happened to me last grow. I had some sativa bag seed as well and it looked just like yours. In the end there was almost no thc and the high was super weak. So i just made sum butter and it turned out to be really frickin strong. I used about 2 to 3 ounces of the schwag bud to a stick of butter and made that in to a batch of blondies that had you passing out within an hour of ingestion.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 3, 2008)

Timmy the Toker said:


> Have you notice any sugar? it looks like its still got some time considering the hairs havent realy started browning yet. hopefully the trichs will come...


Thanks for checking back in. I did notice some very small, fine hairs on some of the leaves this morning. I think I've got a 12 week flowering sativa on my hands....

The PPP is doing fine, and I should have some good smoke in a few weeks. I was mostly growing the bagseed for testing my set-up anyways.

Dude, that is a spooky avatar.......


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 3, 2008)

SOorganic said:


> the same thing happened to me last grow. I had some sativa bag seed as well and it looked just like yours. In the end there was almost no thc and the high was super weak. So i just made sum butter and it turned out to be really frickin strong. I used about 2 to 3 ounces of the schwag bud to a stick of butter and made that in to a batch of blondies that had you passing out within an hour of ingestion.


Thanks for the reply. I've got bubble bags for trim, but I don't think they will work if there's no trichomes on the plant.

Do you have a good recipe you can share?


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 3, 2008)

The PPP is doing fine, and I should have some good smoke in a few weeks. I was mostly growing the bagseed for testing my set-up anyways.

Dude, that is a spooky avatar.......


--------------------------------------
Yes, that me alright. I wonder the woods day and night with my sickle looking for plots of weed to chop. OoooOooooo.......


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

Fucking sad.....


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

then idk bro maybe it just wont get frosty. it will still be good smoke just not as good as you would probably like. but hey on a posi note the plant looks great and healthy!


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

im only a state away! can i hop over illinois and come join you? lol


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> then idk bro maybe it just wont get frosty. it will still be good smoke just not as good as you would probably like. but hey on a posi note the plant looks great and healthy!


I don't think this one is gonna sugar up... On the positive side, a couple of my PPP buds have grown into the bagseed plant, and at least it smells danky....


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

nice. its all good bro. im so impressed with your plants, whats your set up like?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

cannabiscult said:


> nice. its all good bro. im so impressed with your plants, whats your set up like?


I'll let you know if my plants are impressive around the end of January.  The few test buds that I have taken have been simply amazing.....

Here's my set up:

·Homebox XL  4x4x6
·Lumatek 600w / 120v Digital Ballast
·Hilux Grow HPS 600x Lamp  90,000 Lumens
·Cool Junior Air-Cooled Reflector
·Econojet 35 x 35 Ebb and Flo Kit
·Can  Fan 6 In-Line Fan / 269 cfm
·12 Charcoal Filter / 200 cfm
·GH - FloraGrow / FloraBloom / FloraMicro
·CocoCoir Medium

I've also added an air stone and circulating pump to my rez. I used a MH conversion bulb for veg.


----------



## cannabiscult (Dec 20, 2008)

see , quality set up quality plants.........ive got nothing compared to that but i wanna pose my latest problem to ya here ya go:


so right now i have a rubber maid set up goin and its kinda pointless. the mylar could just be on the wall instead of the container and i took the top container off cause i couldnt vent it well enough. needless to say that idea is gonna go away. but my real issue is. im growing in my bathroom right now and dont want to get budrot from the humidity. now my closet is 2foot wide 7feet deep and 7 feet tall. i cant grow in there because i cant vent it or get power without cutting a wall. (cant do that i rent the house) so i have my bedroom and thats it. i cant do it in the living room cause my front door is there. i have the rest of my house but my room mate has the other part and i dont wanna encroach ya know. what would be a good idea for my grow space in my bed room. 2 150w hps. the room is 10x10. should i section off a corner and disguise it? what should i do??the other issue is, there is no door on my room so i cant get it 100 percent dark. its open to the living room, not totally just the doorway.





so i got a few replys and decided to go with the closet. i need to figure out how im gonna set it up with the 2 150watt hps's and i need to figure out how to vent it. the back wall of the closet is a boor to the water heater(info that may be helpful for venting) i need to find away to get air in and out .

there is absolutly no power in there so im gonna have to run extention chords....


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2008)

dude harvest your PPP let that sativa do its thing its a different animal it just takes it so much longer to finish you wont be disappointed


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

robert 14617 said:


> dude harvest your PPP let that sativa do its thing its a different animal it just takes it so much longer to finish you wont be disappointed


Thanks for the input. I've read pure sativas can take 12 weeks of flower to get ready. I'm going to get my next grow started in a dome after the PPP is down and let the bagseed enjoy the full 600w of HPS all by itself.....

I will have my sugar!!!!!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 20, 2008)

hey i saw in a few threads something about using another type of light the last week of flowering to make it think its dying or some shit and produce lots of trichs.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/8346-resin-production-metal-halides.html


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2008)

he sativas in my avatar didn't sugar up but after they matured it was wicked nearly two and a half hypnotic hours on half a splif...i've kept all my bag seed this mex sativa will impress if given love


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2008)

stressing produces more trikes its a survival trait


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 20, 2008)

robert 14617 said:


> stressing produces more trikes its a survival trait


Ha! Please tell me where you got this info from. Stressing is more likely to produce a hermi, which is a survival trait, hence reproducing to continue the species. Trich production is just a byproduct of the plant flowering.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ha! Please tell me where you got this info from. Stressing is more likely to produce a hermi, which is a survival trait, hence reproducing to continue the species. Trich production is just a byproduct of the plant flowering.


I think he was talking about stressing the plant with UV light....


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ha! Please tell me where you got this info from. Stressing is more likely to produce a hermi, which is a survival trait, hence reproducing to continue the species. Trich production is just a byproduct of the plant flowering.


 late in floweringstressing causes extra production of tricks


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Ha! Please tell me where you got this info from. Stressing is more likely to produce a hermi, which is a survival trait, hence reproducing to continue the species. Trich production is just a byproduct of the plant flowering.


 reading and learning how to grow from this grow form . i was referring to stressing during flower not durig veg . i dont advise at all i only talk about my own personal experience . please tear me up all you want , let the grower gain from it is all i ask


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 20, 2008)

Didn't realize that you were referring to using UV light, I was under the impression you just wanted to stress the plants, my bad.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2008)

lets go and grow ...giddy up lets get to growin !!!


----------

